# you know what reall grinds my gears



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The term “Representative of actual gameplay” I downloaded a two minute long video of dirt3 an not once did it have in game footage. Tv adverts are just as bad,all platforms are as bad as one another but just lately the lack of real in game footage and this push towards Glossed up FMV is pretty poor.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

+1

really annoying when you see a game, it looks amazing, but its not actual gameplay, and the graphics and gameplay are actually terrible (the way the character moves usually)


----------



## Sibbs (Mar 22, 2011)

It is what sells games! If it looks good people will buy it, sad fact.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

i always watch a gameplay vid after the trailers..just to see how "hyped" it is...

Dirt 3 is getting lots of stick because of the gymkhana stuff being in the trailer...but not at all in the game. Poor show, and mis-selling IMO.


----------

